# 7 string metal songs



## Thrane (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi, 
I have got my new 7 string guitar.

I need some easy metal riffs/songs to play. I Prefer Drop A tuning.

Genres: Metal, deathmetal mostly.

There are not so many videolessons on youtube.

Thank you.


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Feb 6, 2015)

Althought they use six strings, most of Nile songs are tuned in drop A if it could help you.

Cannibal Corpse used to play sevens in albums such as Vile, but the tuned it to Bb, though. The same goes to Morbid Angel.


----------



## Shimme (Feb 6, 2015)

Morbid Angel - God of Emptiness.
Fairly easy and kicks ass, but it's in Bb.

Doesn't Korn play in Drop A on some stuff? Not death metal but I remember learning a couple riffs by them and they're fun as hell to play.

I really don't know of a ton of death bands that use drop A on a 7 string, they all seem to stick around standard/Bb or go to drop Ab/G or something. Nile is cool shit but definitely not simple!


----------



## Thrane (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for your replies.
I could also use some easy tabs for heavyrythm. 
Especially deathmetal.
I just want some basic start lessons.


Does anyone have some?


----------



## vilk (Feb 6, 2015)

GÜMERSINDO;4296500 said:


> Althought they use six strings, most of Nile songs are tuned in drop A if it could help you.



They use 7 strings, too.

And good luck learning all those *easy* Nile songs


----------



## Bearitone (Feb 6, 2015)

Slipknot is simple and dropA. Also check out Molotov solution, and old Chelsea grin. You can fund tabs for aallooot of these songs


----------



## GÜMERSINDO (Feb 6, 2015)

vilk said:


> They use 7 strings, too.
> 
> And good luck learning all those *easy* Nile songs



You´re right, but they mainly they have been using this tuning for over the years. And yes, not the biggest example of easy songs  although they have tons of doom-laden down tempo stuff suitable for an average player, though.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 6, 2015)

Shimme said:


> Morbid Angel - God of Emptiness.
> Fairly easy and kicks ass, but it's in Bb.
> 
> Doesn't Korn play in Drop A on some stuff? Not death metal but I remember learning a couple riffs by them and they're fun as hell to play.
> ...



No, Korn is A standard all the way. Afaik... 

The Acacia Strain is in drop A or drop Ab, their early stuff from "3750" to "Continent" at least, not sure about the Wormwood album.
Emmure is drop A (no more neg rep system, right?)

Could Legend be drop A? (no perfect pitch ear here, sorry):

[YOUTUBEVID]O9XE0fwmKJc[/YOUTUBEVID]

These bands have some nice riffs to get you started, even if you don't like the entire songs there should be some fun practice material in there.

I'm tring to think of more bands but the diversity in tunings these days is huge!


----------



## Thrane (Feb 7, 2015)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> No, Korn is A standard all the way. Afaik...
> 
> The Acacia Strain is in drop A or drop Ab, their early stuff from "3750" to "Continent" at least, not sure about the Wormwood album.
> Emmure is drop A (no more neg rep system, right?)
> ...



Thank you

Any great books or DVD's out there?


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Feb 7, 2015)

All you need is Songsterr, just click this link: 

Solar Flare Homicide Tab by Emmure | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm

This just popped up in my head, how the hell can we forget about WHITECHAPEL, sso people.... This ticks all boxes. Sevenstring, Drop A, Deathmetal!

[YOUTUBEVID]-o9tj-xH1qU[/YOUTUBEVID]


With matching tab:

http://www.songsterr.com/a/wsa/whitechapel-possession-tab-s34050t0


And Oceano and Suicide silence are also sevenstring deathmetal / deathcore in drop A?


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Feb 7, 2015)

Keith Merrow, Jeff Loomis, and Conquering Dystopia are all/mostly in Drop A (I think...) and the music is nothing short of awesome.


----------



## inp4ct (Feb 8, 2015)

How about Thy Art Is Murder?? i love their stuff!
Try out Reign of darkness, Dead sun and of course The purest strain of hate 
All their songs are brutal as ...., and their drummer Lee is one of the best i've ever heard!


----------



## Michael T (Feb 8, 2015)

Behemoth


----------



## Thrane (Feb 8, 2015)

Michael T said:


> Behemoth



Thanks to all for posting. Thats great.

Besides, how do i add i profilepicture?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Feb 8, 2015)

Pretty much every deathcore band out there is in drop A. Also, you can play A standard songs pretty easily with drop A, no need to change the tuning. Try Korn and some Slipknot (Iowa, Psychosocial), maybe Bolt Thrower (on "Realms of Chaos").


----------



## Thrane (Feb 8, 2015)

DarkWolfXV said:


> Pretty much every deathcore band out there is in drop A. Also, you can play A standard songs pretty easily with drop A, no need to change the tuning. Try Korn and some Slipknot (Iowa, Psychosocial), maybe Bolt Thrower (on "Realms of Chaos").



Okay. Dont wanna play Korn. Really dont like their music.


----------



## beerandbeards (Feb 8, 2015)

I second God of Emptiness by Morbid Angel or Where the Slime live


----------



## Shimme (Feb 8, 2015)

User CP> Options and setting>Edit Avatar

Also bolt thrower is amazing


----------



## Shask (Feb 8, 2015)

Dream Theater songs are in B like: The Mirror, Lie, Caught in a Web

Fear Factory is all in standard B (older) or A (1999 and newer)


----------



## -TesseracT- (Feb 9, 2015)

TesseracT has many songs in A-E-A-D-E-A-D


----------



## Thanatopsis (Feb 14, 2015)

GÜMERSINDO;4296500 said:


> Althought they use six strings, most of Nile songs are tuned in drop A if it could help you.


First thing I thought of when I saw drop A. But I wouldn't exactly consider Nile songs easy.


----------



## BusinessMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Carnifex- die without hope album (except for 2 songs)
Feared( Ola's band)- furor incarnates and stuff on vinter
Monsters of the deep- devildriver
Whitechapel stuff up to their self titled.


----------



## joshsaampson (Feb 27, 2015)

Dream Theater - A Change of Seasons 

This was my first when I got my 7. Gets you using all 7 strings and helps bringing the confidence up using the low B


----------



## gogolXmogol (Mar 3, 2015)

Love this band, pure southern madness in drop A


----------



## inp4ct (Mar 16, 2015)

Thy Art Is Murder
-Reign of darkness
-Pures strain of hate
-Dead sun


----------



## Nick (Mar 16, 2015)

Thrane said:


> I need some easy metal riffs





GÜMERSINDO;4296500 said:


> Althought they use six strings, most of Nile songs are tuned in drop A if it could help you





The first few Whitechapel albums are drop A.

Korn are A standard


----------



## Zban (Mar 16, 2015)

Here's a verrrrry long list of metal tabs for Drop A.

Advanced search @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com Search


----------

